# breaking lease



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would like some options from boarders and barn owners on what I should do. 
I am not happy with the stable my horse is at and want him out of there asap. In my lease, it says 24/7 turnout in good weather and unlimited hay. I have never seen him brought inside (even when we have had large tropical storms and very rainy/ windy weather)and the paddocks have to shelter/ trees. I had to fight to have him brought inside for the last few days because we are getting tons of cold rain and wind gusts and he has rain rot. They said the only way I can bring him in is if I do it myself and muck out the stalls (I am paying for full board and my lease says turn in/ out). Also, there are times when I go over and he has no hay, or his hay is laying in a mud puddle. The paddocks are never mucked out. They just let the manure build up until its a slop and then drag it out with a backhoe.
Also, it was stated to me that in the winter they do not clean the stalls out every day (can you say gross??). 
I want to get him out of there, but I don't want to break my contract as I worry that they will refuse to let him leave unless I pay another months board. His health is suffering (he has lost a bit of weight in the last week and he barley has enough on to begin with). My problem is that I can't give my one months notice for another 2 weeks (has to be given when board is paid) and I really don't want him there for another 6 weeks. 
What should I do? I really want to abide by my lease, but I also want my horse somewhere where it will be looked after properly (especially with winter comming).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

When is he supposed to be in? Over night?

Bringing up what happened last winter and not being happy with it is not going to help your case. You had all summer to move him. Does the contract say when or how often the stalls are cleaned? Has management changed since you moved him there?

Get him a rain sheet for the time being, then give your notice when your board is due.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

He has only been there for a few months, just long enough to realize that I don't want him there any longer. The bo was the one who told me they don't clean them out every day during the winter. 
They don't come in at night, the lease says turn out in good weather, but they are not brought in during the bad weather and instead are left out with no shelter. 
I was thinking about getting him a rain sheet, but they will not put it on for me, and I really can't be leaving work to go put it on him. I'm just a little disappointed as I am paying for full board, but am not receiving the services. The board is not cheap either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

